# 200th Anniversary of the Battle of New Orleans



## Grunt (Jan 5, 2015)

Not sure how many here have an interest in this battle, but this week signifies the 200th Anniversary of the Battle of New Orleans. Even in these modern times, the battle's importance is still being discovered. 

http://theadvocate.com/news/11222937-123/200th-anniversary-celebration-will-stress


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 5, 2015)

Video for the Marines....


----------



## Dame (Jan 5, 2015)

OMG! I haven't heard this in ages. I used to sing this as a kid. Love this song.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 5, 2015)

Dame said:


> ...I used to sing this as a kid. Love this song.



Yep...that song is timeless. It wasn't long ago that I heard some little ones singing it. I'm not even sure as to why they were, but they were nonetheless.


----------

